
Ask HN: I have no problems. How do I change this? - rheotron
I&#x27;ve always wanted to start my own company. It seems as though the prevailing wisdom is to create a product that &#x27;scratches your own itch&#x27;. My problem is that I have no itches.<p>My life has always been incredibly privileged. I&#x27;ve grown up in a well-off family, lived overseas and gone to private schools. I graduated high school and went to one of the best universities in the country to study CS. I graduated 18 months ago and got a great graduate job working with friends in a well-funded startup and making good money. I&#x27;m incredibly grateful for how easy and comfortable my life has been.<p>The problem is that, as far as I can tell, all of my problems are already solved. How can I move past this and grow as a person? How can I identify real problems in the lives of others and work on things that I feel truly matter?
======
sjs382
If your problem is truly that you have no problems (rather than an inability
to identify opportunities): open a restaurant, buy an old home, or do
something to help others.

~~~
rheotron
Hm, that’s an interesting point. Maybe instead of focusing on problems I
should practice identifying areas of opportunity.

I guess I feel as though moving beyond my comfort zone may help with both of
those things...

------
awjr
Volunteer. Join Tech4Good events. Attend Hackathons. Get INVOLVED.

